# How much powder can you keep in home



## MontePR (Jan 18, 2010)

I was wondering after seen a friend of mines impresive amounts of ammunition,gunpowder,primers etc. How much of it can you legally store in a well made basement storage like the one I saw this weekend. Thanks


----------



## germag (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not aware of a limit.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 18, 2010)

germag said:


> I'm not aware of a limit.



Yes, there is.  It's in the local fire code, which is adopted from the National Fire Code.

Without looking it up,_ I think_ it's 25 lbs. without a magazine, and more if you build a magazine.   If "well made basement storage" includes these magazines, it goes up to something like 100 lbs. 

If I get time, I'll look it up.

Even retailers with a license have a limit before they have to start using underground bunkers.

That's why a lot of stocking retailers don't carry the big jugs.


----------



## 30-338 (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't checked the rules in a while but from my memory you can store up to 25# on the shelf and after that there are federal guidelines that stipulate the type of box it must be stored in.  It seems like the statute must have been written years ago and never revised because it requires a wooden box with defined thickness and size requirements.  Since you are just wondering because you saw your friend's supply I am not going to look it up.  If you needed the info to keep from violating the federal law I would be glad to help you out.  I never intend to have over 25#s so I'm not too concerned about the storage requirements.


----------



## MontePR (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info I'll just keep mine under 25#


----------



## MontePR (Jan 18, 2010)

How about ammo is there a limit???


----------



## germag (Jan 18, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yes, there is.  It's in the local fire code, which is adopted from the National Fire Code.
> 
> Without looking it up,_ I think_ it's 25 lbs. without a magazine, and more if you build a magazine.   If "well made basement storage" includes these magazines, it goes up to something like 100 lbs.
> 
> ...



I guess I'd better look for a magazine, then....I have about 23 lbs right now......


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 18, 2010)

MontePR said:


> How about ammo is there a limit???



There is a limit on primers, which _I think_  includes loaded ammo.  It's in the 10,000 range.

I'm not mentioning any names to save the party some embarrassment but a, uh, "good friend" of mine had a storage building burn down which had more ammo and primers in it than that, and basically nothing happened.  No zinging bullets, no massive explosions, just a very hot fire from the burning aluminum of the building.  

USDOT actually has more restrictive limitations on the amount and manner of powder that can be transported in a private vehicle, and these limits are violated all the time by people who, for example, buy their reloading supplies through a gun club.  I suspect that 99.999% of them don't realize there are federal limits on how much gunpowder you can carry in the trunk of your car.

I think the tricky thing, and the reason more people aren't aware of the restriction, is that it's in the fire code, not some ordinance, and the local ordinances may not even have the full text of the national fire code -- adopting it by reference.

It's not really a matter of the fire marshal giving you a ticket as as much as it is insurance implications.

Many of the reloading manuals have the pertinent parts of the code stuck in them.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 18, 2010)

germag said:


> I guess I'd better look for a magazine, then....I have about 23 lbs right now......



Actually you can build a magazine.

It's just a plywood cabinet made to certain specifications so that it won't build up pressure.


----------



## germag (Jan 18, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Actually you can build a magazine.
> 
> It's just a plywood cabinet made to certain specifications so that it won't build up pressure.





Oh, then I'm already good. Mine is stored in a wooden cabinet with a tubular steel frame and it's ventillated at the top and bottom so it won't build up pressure. It has a hinged door on the front and it's on casters.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 18, 2010)

I found this.  I've done this before, and now I remember what makes it so hard.  The so called National Fire Code is published by the National Fire Protection Agency, which requires you to pay a fee to read the code EVEN THOUGH it is the law in most jurisdictions (and at the state level too).



> 13-3.6 Smokeless propellants shall be stored in shipping containers specified by U.S. Department of Transportation Hazardous Materials Regulations.
> 
> 13-3.7 Smokeless propellants intended for personal use in quantities not exceeding 20 lb (9.1 kg) shall be permitted to be stored in original containers in residences. Quantities exceeding 20 lb (9.1 kg), but not exceeding 50 lb (22.7 kg), shall be permitted to be stored in residences where kept in a wooden box or cabinet having walls of at least 1 in. (25.4 mm) nominal thickness.


----------



## germag (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks. I'm in good shape, then.


----------

